# Pre-wedding interview



## Pandan (2 mo ago)

Hi there.

I'm a Filipino citizen currently based in the Philippines. My french partner and I are planning on getting married in France. I'd like to ask anyone with an experience about the pre-wedding interview for foreign partners coming from developing countries, what was it like? What kind of questions were asked for both you and your partner? I've seen some information about the interview but most are from people coming from US and Canada. 

I don't know what to expect. Getting approved for short stay visas is not as difficult for me but getting approved for marriage? I have no idea. I'm worried that it might be seen as mariage blanc because I'm the one relocating to France because of our situation( i have plans for future studies anyway + flexible remote based work)

Thank you for any comments that will be shared.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

I have no experience of this, but I don't think you are part of the targeted population (primarily African people, Muslims etc. If you have no problem entering France and are not part of that population, at least in theory you should be fine.


----------



## PinkUnicorn (May 2, 2017)

For my interview (British/American marrying French/American) the problem was that they suddenly demanded documentation that they'd not mentioned before in the email exchange between my (now) wife and the mairie. We live in the US, and were getting married in my mother-in-law's home town. The mairie wanted at the last minute proof that my MiL lived in the town, they wanted proof of my wife's address in the US, and maybe a few other things. This was a couple of hours before the mairie was due to close, and I was heading back to the US the following day for a couple of months before returning again for the marriage. And we both needed to be there when the documentation was presented. Anyway, we ran around finding electricity bills for my MiL and online property tax documentation for my wife's apartment in the US.

So, based on my experience anyway, make sure you have as much documentation as possible, and be prepared for "surprise" requests!


----------

